# coal tipple alternative



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All 
Recently I bought a Kalmbach book called the Model Railroaders guide to Locomotive Servicing Terminals and it is a really good resource. In it I found a neat structure on pg11 that I didn't know about. It is a elevated coaling tower with an approach trestle. For those without the book there is pictured a long rather steep track, looks like a rollercoaster, and at the top is a building with 3 chutes. The grade looks to be 20-25%. A hopper loaded with coal would be pushed up this ramp and dump its load into the bin. From my understanding this type of coal tower was a precurser to the mechanical coal tipple which came later. 

Question is has anyone built one of these for their RR it sure looks like it would be a neat project and an impressive addition to their engine service area. 

Todd


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The East Broad Top had just such a coal tipple for loading the tenders. I haven't seen a large scale model, but someone (Roy Hoffman's Penn Western Railroad) has in S scale:










Here's a pic of the real thing: http://www.railpictures.net/images/...323960.jpg and:


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice photos there Pete. The ones in the book have graduated trestle bents leading up to the shack at the top. The earthen ramp makes more sense but might take up more room on a layout indoor or out. Maybe someone who has built one for outdorr large scale will speak up?


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I grew up in Gloversville and used to play in the coal house on the FJ&G, which has been torn up long ago 

http://www.lostlandmarks.org/coalhouse1.html


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

What a shame to have lost that neat building on the old FJ&G. Some call it progress I guess. Thanks for sharing an interesting article.


----------



## Kevin K (Nov 3, 2009)

You came from Gloversville? Not sure if you knew about this site but it has more FJ&G photos 
http://web.me.com/gino.dicarlo/FJGRRCO/FJGRR.ORG.html


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I emailed Gino photos I took in 1971 about 8 years ago, including their flanger and 2 diesels. He put them up on his site but I don't see them anymore. Maybe they're in his book? 

There is a nice rail trail there now (I go up to see my mom from time to time). Not that it can replace the beautiful little railway. 

Cheers 

Dave V


----------

